# Adding eSATA to a Mac mini



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently added eSATA to my 2006 Mac mini server, and all-in-all, it was a relatively painless process.

For anyone interested, the card you get is the Commell MPX-3132 and is available from a Bolton, Ontario dealer. Despite being slow as molasses to respond to any emails, and taking about a month from order date to delivery, the card arrived safe and sound for less than half of what it would have cost to order from the US dealer.

The card replaces your AirPort card, and does require physical modification to the mini enclosure for the wiring.

COMMELL MPX-3132 PCI Express Mini Card supports 2 x SATAII (RAID 0, RAID 1)

Now, I'm getting 80-90MBps write and 80-110MBps read to the 8 drives in my eSATA enclosure. Very, very impressed. Total cost, including the necessary SATA to eSATA cables, was just under $80.

If anyone is interested and has questions, I'm happy to answer them.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

interesting.

This may be a solution for my media centre needs. I'd like to know more above your 8 bay eSATA case. I guess it uses port multiplication?

Also, could you post some pics of the case modification?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

i-rui said:


> interesting.
> 
> This may be a solution for my media centre needs. I'd like to know more above your 8 bay eSATA case. I guess it uses port multiplication?
> 
> Also, could you post some pics of the case modification?


The case I'm using is a TowerRAID TR8M - TowerRAID TR8M-B - 8 Bay SATA to eSATA (Port Multiplier) JBOD / RAID 0, 1, 1+0, 5 Enclosure (Black)

It's been end-of-lifed, and replaced with a newer model - both do port multiplication over two eSATA ports. I paid about $280 for mine in May.

I've attached a photo - it's bad, but you'll get an idea of the mod. It's all tucked away in the cabinet now.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

What tool did you use to cut the aluminium case? was it difficult?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

i-rui said:


> What tool did you use to cut the aluminium case? was it difficult?


I used a rotary tool with a fiberglass-reinforced cut-off disc. Took about 10 minutes from start to finish. I marked an outline with a sharpie that was a bit more generous than needed, as it turned out.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

i-rui said:


> interesting.
> 
> This may be a solution for my media centre needs. I'd like to know more above your 8 bay eSATA case. I guess it uses port multiplication?
> 
> Also, could you post some pics of the case modification?


you dont need esata speed for a media centre, USB is just fine


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Newdeal said:


> you dont need esata speed for a media centre, USB is just fine


Who said anything about need? For $80, this was a "because I can" project.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

i was talking about i-ruis comment


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Newdeal said:


> you dont need esata speed for a media centre, USB is just fine


a usb solution doesn't offer 8 bay external solutions. 

plus it's way slower and i've witnessed some stuttering on 1080p files over usb.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> The card replaces your AirPort card, and does require physical modification to the mini enclosure for the wiring.


Does that mean you loose wireless capability on the Mini or is the Airport functionality built into that eSata card as well?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> Does that mean you loose wireless capability on the Mini or is the Airport functionality built into that eSata card as well?


You lose AirPort, but seeing as wireless has no place in a proper network server, it's a non-issue.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply.



> You lose AirPort, but seeing as wireless has no place in a proper network server, it's a non-issue.


True enough - but I was thinking of perhaps going the eSata route in the future instead of FW800 for the two external drives I use now - the enclosures are much cheaper and one gets a speed boost as well.
Unfortunately I do need wireless in my case or run a long ethernet cable between rooms.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> True enough - but I was thinking of perhaps going the eSata route in the future instead of FW800 for the two external drives I use now - the enclosures are much cheaper and one gets a speed boost as well.
> *Unfortunately I do need wireless in my case or run a long ethernet cable between rooms.*


You only lose wireless capabilities to the Mini that is your server, i.e. the Mini with the eSata card. So if you only need to provide internet to your other computers any old router will do. If you need file sharing add across the network add a gigabit NAS (I recommend Synology) and you should be all good.

Gigabit ethernet with the right NAS is still plenty faster than USB 2.0.

This what I did. I ran ethernet from my servers to two other rooms in the house... way faster than wireless and it was inexpensive as the cables, even long run, are cheap. It takes work on your part and most likely drilling a few holes but the gain it is wayyyy better performance.

I keep my wireless active for guests and when I use my iPod Touch... and soon to add an iPad when ver. 2.1 comes out.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> You only lose wireless capabilities to the Mini that is your server, i.e. the Mini with the eSata card. So if you only need to provide internet to your other computers any old router will do. If you need file sharing add across the network add a gigabit NAS (I recommend Synology) and you should be all good.
> 
> Gigabit ethernet with the right NAS is still plenty faster than USB 2.0.


I have a wireless network set up now with a D-link wireless router downstairs connected to a DSL modem and various Macs throughout the house, two desktops in the basement, a Mini on the second floor and three MacBook Pros (all over the house).
They all access the internet over the wireless network.

The phone line only comes in on the main floor where I have the wireless router and the modem - phones throughout the house are cordless with the main cordless base station also in the room where the telephone line comes in.

So if I replaced the Airport card in the Mini on the second floor with this eSata card to be able to connect to external eSata drives, would I not loose internet connectivity?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Cool mod, John. Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> I have a wireless network set up now with a D-link wireless router downstairs connected to a DSL modem and various Macs throughout the house, two desktops in the basement, a Mini on the second floor and three MacBook Pros (all over the house).
> They all access the internet over the wireless network.
> 
> The phone line only comes in on the main floor where I have the wireless router and the modem - phones throughout the house are cordless with the main cordless base station also in the room where the telephone line comes in.
> ...


You would need to have the Mini with the eSATA drives connected to the modem via your WiFi router and then the router to the Mini via ethernet so it has internet. Then all the other computers would receive their internet via the WiFi router. This setup does not allow for file sharing to the Mini although it does allow for file sharing with all other computers on WiFi. If you want overall file sharing you need a gigabit NAS connected to your router/switch depending on your set up and use it as a the file repository that you wish to share.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Screature - did you just edit your post or am I seeing things?
First time I read it part of my post you quoted was highlighted (now it isn't) and your reply was quite different.
Then I reread the first post and when I came back to you last one it was totally different than before.

So yes - bottom line is that I would need to connect the Mini to the internet using ethernet and cabling which I'm not keen on.
I don't really have a server type set up - each person in the house has a desktop and a laptop; and in general there are no files to share. I just wanted to see if two eSata externals could be used in the future instead of two FW800 externals which I have daisy-chained now.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> Screature - *did you just edit your post or am I seeing things?*
> First time I read it part of my post you quoted was highlighted (now it isn't) and your reply was quite different.
> Then I reread the first post and when I came back to you last one it was totally different than before.
> 
> ...


Could be krs... I often edit my posts for grammatical accuracy etc... sorry if this presented a problem/misunderstanding....


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

You didn't mentioned it, so I'm guessing the answer is no, but did you have to install a driver to support this card?

This is a great mod. Something I'd definitely try if I finally get that Mini I've been lusting after to replace my current Linux server.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mikef said:


> You didn't mentioned it, so I'm guessing the answer is no, but did you have to install a driver to support this card?
> 
> This is a great mod. Something I'd definitely try if I finally get that Mini I've been lusting after to replace my current Linux server.


It does require a driver, but it's a very common chipset (Silicon Image 3132), and drivers are available from Silicon Image directly. Only catch is you have to choose the RAID drivers, even if you aren't doing RAID.

Unfortunately, this mod won't work with anything newer than a 2006 mini - though it will work on current-model iMacs. Basically, the machine needs to have a mini PCI-E slot built-in.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Ahh forget it (unless I can get a 2006 Mini)


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mikef said:


> Ahh forget it (unless I can get a 2006 Mini)


Probably be easy to find on craigslist or something, likely for under $300 too. Mine's a 1.66Ghz Core Duo, which is fast enough for what it needs to do.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been looking on and off but never seen one in that price range. That'd probably make my decision for me! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Unfortunately, this mod won't work with anything newer than a 2006 mini - though it will work on current-model iMacs. Basically, the machine needs to have a mini PCI-E slot built-in.


ahh that's too bad. i was thinking of doing up a 2010 mini for a media center because it has the hdmi out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> ahh that's too bad. i was thinking of doing up a 2010 mini for a media center because it has the hdmi out.


FW800 should be fast enough though even for HD content delivery. Why not just go that route?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i like the idea of the 8 bay esata tower enclosure.

(i know i can get 4 bay firewire enclosures and daisy chain, but then i have an extra device sucking power, and since the media server would be on 24/7 i want a green solution)

i'm still considering it...but i've also been researching a hackintosh option.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> i like the idea of the 8 bay esata tower enclosure.
> 
> (i know i can get 4 bay firewire enclosures and daisy chain, but then i have an extra device sucking power, and since the media server would be on 24/7 i want a green solution)
> 
> i'm still considering it...but i've also been researching a hackintosh option.


Yes I agree eSATA is superior in so many ways.... I guess Apple is never going to provide a built-in option for eSATA... sigh.... sometimes they are behind the "curve" unless it is proprietary to them....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

screature said:


> Yes I agree eSATA is superior in so many ways.... I guess Apple is never going to provide a built-in option for eSATA... sigh.... sometimes they are behind the "curve" unless it is proprietary to them....


I'd love to have an eSATA option with my 15"MBP, but in the current lineup they removed the PCI Express slots from all MBPs with the exception of the 17" MBP which I find way too big. FireWire is great, but most everything out there is moving to eSATA on the PC side. If Apple wants to protect FW that's fine, but they should definitely provide the option through third party hardware and not take it away all together.

If I purchased the Mac Pro instead of the MacBookPro, there'd be an eSATA card in that puppy right now.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Great job, John Clay!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> Great job, John Clay!


+1. I absolutely agree but didn't say it earlier...

The only thing I would add is that his thread may have been better off stated in Mac Masters forum as I think very few "average" users would take on such a mod. 

I would like to keep the Mac Masters forum kept alive... 'cause the Mayor has said if it doesn't receive enough traffic he will shut it down.... just a comment....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Great mod. I really really wish that Apple would get with the program and supply eSata on their machines. I use the same eSata tower in my RAID setup and am very happy with it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

screature said:


> +1. I absolutely agree but didn't say it earlier...
> 
> The only thing I would add is that his thread may have been better off stated in Mac Masters forum as I think very few "average" users would take on such a mod.
> 
> I would like to keep the Mac Masters forum kept alive... 'cause the Mayor has said if it doesn't receive enough traffic he will shut it down.... just a comment....


Thanks!

You're right about Mac Masters - perhaps a mod could move it there.


----------



## willow57 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to get the Commell MPX-3132 from a Canadian supplier. Could you please provide me with your contact. THanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

willow57 said:


> I would like to get the Commell MPX-3132 from a Canadian supplier. Could you please provide me with your contact. THanks


I ordered it from New Era Electronics - New Era Electronics Inc.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Really interesting mod. By the way John, I missed the evil monkey....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Tech Elementz said:


> Really interesting mod. *By the way John, I missed the evil monkey*....


Yeah, me too. This green "tribble" or whatever it is, doesn't cut it for me, for you.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

screature said:


> Yeah, me too. This green "tribble" or whatever it is, doesn't cut it for me, for you.


Touché.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

_Double Touché!_. Ha ha!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

screature said:


> _Double Touché!_. Ha ha!


Infinite Touché. Ha! I win.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Tech Elementz said:


> Infinite Touché. Ha! I win.


Mais non… Je suis invincible!! Ha ha!!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

screature said:


> Mais non… Je suis invincible!! Ha ha!!


S'il vous plaît arrêter avec les blagues françaises. S'IL VOUS PLAÎT!!!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

screature said:


> Yeah, me too. This green "tribble" or whatever it is, doesn't cut it for me, for you.


I've used the monkey for the past 5 years - I figured it was time for a change. I've still got it, so I'll switch back if I'm not liking this one soon.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

John Clay said:


> I've used the monkey for the past 5 years - I figured it was time for a change. I've still got it, so I'll switch back if I'm not liking this one soon.


Oh come on... The Evil Monkey scared Chris..


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Who said anything about need? For $80, this was a "because I can" project.


Those are the best! Thanks for the info.


----------



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

This card works on mid-2010 27 iMac?


----------

